# Pigeons/pigeon whistles



## Pogohawk

I was wondering if anyone knows what type of pigeons they use to carry whistles? I am planning on trying this out and would like a little more info. I was also wondering if any body knows how many of what type of whistles it takes to produce a musical flock. Thanks a ton.


----------



## go4pigeons

Here is some info about pigeon whistles. This page has a lot of great photos and may take a while to load on your PC. The wait is worth it.

http://www.pigeon-china.com/wh.htm 

Also here is a picture of a Chinese Nasel Tuft pigeon with whistle attached.


----------



## Pogohawk

hey thanks, I've actually already bought some pigeon whistles from these guys.


----------



## go4pigeons

I have a casette tape of the flight of some birds with whistles. It is amazing to hear how the various sounds come when different birds are released to join others in flight.

Al


----------



## flewthecoupe

*whistles*

i just bought 2 whistles this morning from a friend here in new jersey. they are more decorative than the ones on the pigeon-china web sight. he was charging $10 apeice. i wont have any birds to put them on to try it untill june. but i did hold it out the window on the way home to try it and it was pretty loud. suposedly they are suposed to scare the hawks away. he had afew differant styles , nicley painted, and they all sounded a little differant. if any ones interested i can direct him to this post. happy flying john from jersey 

btw, he had his whistles on a small breed posibly a tipplet. i intend to use them on my colored homers.


----------



## Pogohawk

I was wondering if you might be able to point me in the direction of your friend by email or phone. If not I was also wondering if you might be able to get more whistles from him. For $10 a piece thats much better than trying to get them from china. Any help would great thanks.


----------



## flewthecoupe

i will try to get a hold of him monday evning. im sure he would be able to help. if anyone else is interested give a hollor. i believe he has a couple hand fulls left. if he has a demand for more he can get them. he is a very nice guy and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## flewthecoupe

*Whistles*

POGO HERE IS THE CONTACT INFO FOR THE WHISTLES HIS NAME IS STACY HES EMAIL IS [email protected] hes looking foward to hearing from you or anyone eles interested. hes gonna send me some pictures of what hes got tommorow and i will post them here.


----------



## flewthecoupe




----------



## flewthecoupe




----------



## flewthecoupe




----------



## Pogohawk

Thanks for the pictures their great. I got a hold of Stacey and I'm getting three whistles from him. He said they'll do ok on homers but we're both cerious to see what happens when put on roller. We'll see but it should be a fun project.


----------



## flewthecoupe

excellant .please keep me posted


----------



## vasyapersikov

www.pigeonwhistles.com here is a site that sells them
you know? they scare hawks away!! you need about 5 whistles to about 20 birds to scare them away.-can not use when racing


----------



## Lovebirds

The pictures are not showing up for me. Can some one explain how these are attached to the bird? How heavy are they?


----------



## zimmzimm3

I can only see the first picture the other ones say that the picture has been moved or deleted and it has the photo bucket emblem.


----------



## george simon

Lovebirds said:


> The pictures are not showing up for me. Can some one explain how these are attached to the bird? How heavy are they?


 Hi Renee, The whistle are tied to the base of the shaft of the tail feathers the two center feathers. The Chinese tied these whistles to birds at their temples as they made very nice sounds as they flew. This goes back hundreds of years. In the movie LOST HORIZON, WITH RONALD COLMAN there are a couple of seens in which there are birds with these whistles and he askes what is that lovely sound i hear in this garden.and he is told its the pigeons. My guess is that most of you young people have never seen this old classic movie. .GEORGE


----------



## changyujie

*www.geshao.cn*

please http://www.geshao.cn/bbs


----------



## Feather

I have never seen or heard of these whistles. George thank you for the history. I imagine it could sound really beautiful.

Those of you who have orderd them please keep us up to date. A video would really be nice.


----------



## amoonswirl

Feather said:


> I have never seen or heard of these whistles. George thank you for the history. I imagine it could sound really beautiful.
> 
> Those of you who have orderd them please keep us up to date. A video would really be nice.


Share the Blue Sky has a segment on the Chinese pigeons with whistles. It really is a lovely sound.

There's a nice sound clip on this site. 2nd clip in the "Gramophone" player at the top of the page:
http://compound-eye.org/rogc/xinjiang/xj-recordings/somc-urumqi/

And this site has more information as well:
http://members.aol.com/woinem1/index/pigflut.htm#Carried


----------



## changyujie

*鸽哨*


----------



## Dove Supply

*Chinese Pigeon Whistles*

The best place to buy these Awesome Pigeon Whistles is from a website I found online called www.whitepigeonsales.com. They are very professional and have many to choose from. They are the only online company one can acquire these here in the USA, but they do ship internationally as well.

Visit their website!!

WWW.WHITEPIGEONSALES.COM


Its packed with info about the White Dove Release Business. They sell franchises and all the necessary equipment that is required to get started in the business. They are the only original authorized Dove Supply company online. There are lots of small businesses trying to copy what they do, but hands down, nobody ever comes close to their expertise in the industry.

They breed White Homers on a large scale and have one of the best racing lines I have come across.


----------



## Dove Supply

*Pigeon Whistles*

These Pigeon Whistles are tied to the birds tail feathers, they are awesome and very cheap! I suggest you buy 15-20 to get the real effect of the whistles, they really work! They are handcrafted and they have imported this from their exclusive supplier in Asia.

Don't waste your time trying to buy them overseas, often times they will take your money and they are very hard to acquire.

Just go to www.whitepigeonsales.com and you can order them directly. They are a US based company and are very honest in their dealings with the public. They have started a really cool tradition also with flying the Pigeon Whistles here in America.

Here is the link again of where to buy them.

http://www.whitepigeonsales.com/pigeon_whistles


----------



## ptras

Dove Supply said:


> These Pigeon Whistles are tied to the birds tail feathers, they are awesome and very cheap! I suggest you buy 15-20 to get the real effect of the whistles, they really work! They are handcrafted and they have imported this from their exclusive supplier in Asia.
> 
> Don't waste your time trying to buy them overseas, often times they will take your money and they are very hard to acquire.
> 
> Just go to www.whitepigeonsales.com and you can order them directly. They are a US based company and are very honest in their dealings with the public. They have started a really cool tradition also with flying the Pigeon Whistles here in America.
> 
> Here is the link again of where to buy them.
> 
> http://www.whitepigeonsales.com/pigeon_whistles


Do you get a commission? You seem very invested in this.


----------



## pigeonwhistles

*pigeonwhistles if you know anyone looking i have.*



I Have A Few Pigeon Whistles Im Selling Off Out Of My Collection

They Are Imported From China And Indonesia.
They Range From $7 To $25 Most Are In The $10 Range
I Make All Types Of Deals Shipping Is Free In The Us

E-mail Me For Pics Or Go To Darksidekennelsnj.com
Go To Pictures Then To Pigeons And Whistles
All The Ones I Have Posted Are No Available I Can E-mail You What I Have For Sale.


----------



## flewthecoupe

Hey Stacy 
John from Jackson here .just stopped by to say hey.
Maybe I'll see ya at one of the fall shows
Take care

Ps I've gotten these from Stacy years ago they are pretty cool and fancy looking too.


----------



## Greg laslowski

A guy on YouTube had them on tipplers.


----------

